# sites in france/spain



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi,we are going to france/spain in August and wondered if any body knew of any good sites,we have 2 teenage children so good pool or close to sea/lake would be an advantage.Areas are poitiers,bairritz and green spain,nr bilbao/santander,thanks in advance for your help.
Also your top tips for travelling abroad would be helpful,thanx


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

My top tip is to relax and enjoy the experience.

Ralph


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Ralph
We will do that, but was hoping for some names of campsites that are good quality in these areas. Can't beat personal recommendations hey !!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

top tip is still to relax and enjoy yourself.
could try Camping Biarritz - near the beach and walkable to Biarritz at low tide.
we stayed at Camping Arrien at Gorlitz near Bilbao last year, handy for a good beach and acces to metro for trips into Bilbao.
some terrific spots in Landes - the place is one long surfer beach, with forests, lakes, and villages inland.

8)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look a these wed sites http://www.campingcard.co.uk

we used camping du futur near poitiers
and eurosol at st girons-plage http://www.camping-eurosol.com/
also take a look at http://www.campingfrance.com/


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

also take a look here the kids may like it http://www.levieuxport.com/


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi All
And thanks for your help....It seems that alot of us MHF types are heading down that way this year, so is it possible to put all these replies under one heading instead of under each persons questions, soory but I haven't got a clue how to do it, but ive seen at least three different posts all asking the same thing...
just a thought.

P & G


----------

